# New Plant



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I got a new plant given to me today so thought I would show it off.

Red rubin sword









In the tank


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Holy bajeebers,thats huge!Looks nice though.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

wow, nice


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats really nice and big


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Good thing it went into the big tank.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

no kidding, what is it like 2 feet tall


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! What size tank is it in?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The plant measured out 26 inches, the tank its in is the 220 which is 31 inches tall.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to have a Red Rubin. I think it is the fastest growing Sword. Mine got monstrous in just a couple of months. I started having trouble with a lot of the plants I had in the tank and blamed it on this plant - shade effect. It wasn't the plant. They are pretty though.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

nice were did you it ?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A lady that belongs to our club forum. Got to big for her tank.


----------

